# Silicone lubricant



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

I've been wanting to buy silicone lubricant for my tubes, but am confused as which type i should buy. Can someone please give me an ebay link for the right one? I'll appreciate.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

I think , as long as what you get is pure "Dimethicone" (silicone oil) you'll be pleased with the results.... Please be very careful using this stuff!! It will greatly improve the wearing characteristics of your rubber, on a true "fixed" tube attachment type frame, but used near wrapped or tied attachments is extremely dangerous, and an almost certain slip, or failure at the fork or pouch! Use only a tiny amount!


----------



## Ice Nine (Mar 21, 2015)

You want it to protect the tubes from deterioration over time right? If so 303 Aerospace would be what you are looking for. Trumark includes little packets of it with replacement bands. Large bottles can be found at most auto supply stores.


----------



## Wes Delaney (Mar 29, 2015)

Iv bought true marks before with the aerospace 303 but sounds and feels just like armor all.


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

i tried this with air gun silicone , and got just the smallest bit around the fork tips , and the tbg flats and ties came off in 2

shots . i stopped right then . like lee said this ain`t worth it to me . i had to scrub the bands and fork tips with alcohol and soap

just to get them to go back on ---------------


----------



## Ice Nine (Mar 21, 2015)

I detail cars as a hobby and wouldn't let Armor All touch my cars. It's subtle, but there is a difference.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I like the 303 aerospace lubricant . I used to use it vary sparingly as already mentioned . I no longer take the time out to apply it since the flats are so short lived anyway . I have noticed it preserves tubes on slingshots that may sit for a year or two . Keeps my nice fishing rods and other things protected from UV damage . Fishing rods take a beating in the constant sun exposure .


----------



## Wes Delaney (Mar 29, 2015)

Ice Nine said:


> I detail cars as a hobby and wouldn't let Armor All touch my cars. It's subtle, but there is a difference.


Good to know...probobly one of those getting what you paid forr things.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

I think the original poster is after a lubrication rather than a uv inhibitor (could be wrong).

Possibly to decrease harmful friction occurring at the Band to Frame attachment site...

I think...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The 303 does lubricate the latex well . You''ll notice it at the point where the latex contacts the fork.


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

I shoot looped tubes on the torque, which i find to be very accurate. It wears out my rubber prematurely at the forks, there seems to be alot of friction there. I need to try the lube and see. I also have large quantities of rubber that can last me two years, probably needs some protection


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Scuba-and-Camera-O-Rings-Silicone-Grease-2oz/181652467464?_trksid=p2045573.c100034.m2102&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20131003150253%26meid%3D808762f5fb3a444badb35da12e87a372%26pid%3D100034%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D8%26sd%3D191054716132

For lube I'd suggest 100% Dimethicone. I have only used "Cosmetic" grade, but it works very well... The above link is the stuff I want to try next. May be a little neater and even less hazardous in a high viscosity or grease...


----------



## Ice Nine (Mar 21, 2015)

I was indeed thinking of protection from the elements. Before I knew any better i'd just use vasoline.


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

I use ARMORALL on bands, tubes...and it adds life and STRENGTH to my monofilament fishing lines...It also promotes longer life adding some extra UV protection...PHIL


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

AZshooter said:


> I use ARMORALL on bands, tubes...and it adds life and STRENGTH to my monofilament fishing lines...It also promotes longer life adding some extra UV protection...PHIL


Tnx for the tip bro I fish as well... Did you ever try the ARMORALL on dyneema braided fishing line?

Sorry for off topic questions but had to ask...????


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Also... I've had some bad experience with silicone spray on theraband gold... As in within one day of application the rubber went all sticky, wasn't suitable any more for shooting and deteriorated in record time. So certainly not all silicone is good for rubber. Also, as others have mentioned, the bands slipping out from under the ties n hitting you in the face seems a real and present danger. Please be careful bandsets can be replaced eyes can not ????


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks for the warning Viper. This i will mainly use with looped tubes, mid tube to fork area, cant slip


----------

